# Milly and Tilly Chilling in empty washing basket



## PetloverJo

Hi all

Couldn't help putting these photo's on


----------



## tylow

Looks like they're taking a well earned rest after doing all that ironing  They're adorable :thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles

_they are so pretty, lovely pictures._


----------



## Anca

PetloverJo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Couldn't help putting these photo's on


I certainly can see why :cornut:

Beautiful and peaceful. It's a preparation for Christmas presents, isn't it?


----------



## PetloverJo

Thank you for your nice comments.


----------



## harrys_mum

oh my word, what stunning kitties,
michelle x


----------



## Tracy Lou

What a stunning pair. :001_tt1: They can help with my washing any day.


----------



## coral.

awwwww so adorable  x


----------

